# First canter...Erm....Oh dear



## shirl62 (28 March 2017)

Today was the day....Had it all planned in my head what I should be doing...Well that went all to pot.. Balanced ..no...panic...yes.. The only positive is I managed to stay aboard. I am so disappointed in myself for making a right mess of it. I am going to try again on a more sedate horse. I just don't want the ''fear monster '' to mess with my head..I did take a video of the momentous moment but it was more of a ''Murphy Whoa''

 

Shirl


----------



## Redders (28 March 2017)

Never mind! Just relax and don't 'plan' how you want it to go in your head. Take a breath and go with it. The more relaxed you are, the easier it will be to find the rythmn! If you get all tense and bunched up, it will be uncomfortable and awkward and you'll pass tension on to your horse. Canter is easier than trot, so forget about that fear demon nonsense! Try relaxing, and I hope the next attempt has a better update 

Oh, and if you managed to stay aboard, you can't have been that unbalanced  !!


----------



## maggie62 (28 March 2017)

Yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaa...........Shamrock strikes again !! The video is so funny you need to put it on here.........hingin oan fer dear life !! You will be better next week.

I am Shirl62's sis


----------



## shirl62 (28 March 2017)

Thanks Redders...I certainly was tense and the horse knew it...This was certainly not one of my best days..I shall try and relax next time and go with the flow.

Shirl


----------



## shirl62 (28 March 2017)

maggie62 said:



			Yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaa...........Shamrock strikes again !! The video is so funny you need to put it on here.........hingin oan fer dear life !! You will be better next week.

I am Shirl62's sis
		
Click to expand...

Thank you dear sis for your support !...I would put it on but I don't know how....


----------



## shirl62 (28 March 2017)

hope this is the video
[video=youtube_share;Pk--9b9D21g]https://youtu.be/Pk--9b9D21g[/video]

[video=youtube;qEYuwuNPcUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEYuwuNPcUk[/video]

Stop !........


----------



## millikins (28 March 2017)

Don't know what you are worrying about, plenty of worse first canters than that


----------



## shirl62 (28 March 2017)

Thanks millikins....makes me feel a whole lot better...Although it does not show it...I was scared...can laugh about it now...lol


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 March 2017)

The horse was a bit unhelpful tugging you forwards like that, but you coped.  It does get easier (and less scary) with practice.


----------



## Leo Walker (28 March 2017)

Faracat said:



			The horse was a bit unhelpful tugging you forwards like that, but you coped.  It does get easier (and less scary) with practice.
		
Click to expand...

Thats my thoughts. The horse didnt really help. You were unbalanced as to be expected but the horse took advantage and dragged you forward. Was this at a riding school? If so I'd be asking for a different horse. Any riding school should have a really steady, sedate horse that will pop into canter from the instructors command and trundle around while you get the hang of it  Maybe a different instructor as well as no decent instructor should be shouting "stop, stop!" But I'm not sure if that was just a friends/family horse you were on?

If it was I'd be looking for a good riding school were you can learn safely without worrying about the horse


----------



## teacups (28 March 2017)

Oh well done!
It's a feeling so different from walk or trot that you're bound to be a bit shocked by it...but once you've done it a few times you'll find it's actually quite comfortable, I think.
Was that you or the instructor shouting stop?


----------



## shirl62 (28 March 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Thats my thoughts. The horse didnt really help. You were unbalanced as to be expected but the horse took advantage and dragged you forward. Was this at a riding school? If so I'd be asking for a different horse. Any riding school should have a really steady, sedate horse that will pop into canter from the instructors command and trundle around while you get the hang of it  Maybe a different instructor as well as no decent instructor should be shouting "stop, stop!" But I'm not sure if that was just a friends/family horse you were on?

If it was I'd be looking for a good riding school were you can learn safely without worrying about the horse 

Click to expand...

I am going to try again next week on a more sedate horse....The person shouting stop...stop...was me! lol. I am at a riding school and have had that same horse for a number of weeks...he has behaved very well. The riding instructor thought it would be better for me to try canter again on another horse..TBH I was a bit scared and obviously felt my tension. my confidence after the lesson was zero, but I am trying to put it to the back of my mind and move on...It was certainly not the experience I had imagined it would be .

Shirl


----------



## shirl62 (28 March 2017)

quote:

Oh well done!
 It's a feeling so different from walk or trot that you're bound to be a bit shocked by it...but once you've done it a few times you'll find it's actually quite comfortable, I think.
 Was that you or the instructor shouting stop?  


Twas me ...lol


----------



## Leo Walker (28 March 2017)

Ask for another one  I taught for years at various riding schools and they all had horses that would pootle round in canter and be voice activated for people to learn on. The first time you canter is about you learning to relax and sit to the movement, not worry you will come off


----------



## teacups (28 March 2017)

I thought so - sorry but I laughed, it was a great clip. 

Every lesson I have I am disappointed by my lack of serene stillness and, basically, general flappiness. Also, another rule seems to be that if you have a very good session it is almost bound to be followed by one where you think 'why on earth am I even bothering?' Look forward to hearing how the next canter goes, in other words!


----------



## Amye (29 March 2017)

That doesn't look too bad to me! as others have said, the horse didn't help by dragging you forwards.

My OH recently learnt to ride on my horse, and he got quite frustrated learning to canter as he felt unbalanced for a while - but he now happily canters and is fine so you will get there  

I don't know if this is 'correct', but when my OH was learning to canter, I used to get him to put both reins in his inside hand and hold on with the other to a neckstrap (or the front of the saddle), it stopped him jabbing the horse in the mouth if he felt unbalanced with the transition or using his reins to balance himself, and it helped him sit his weight a bit further back than tipping forwards (not saying you did this, but it can sometimes help to hold onto something that's not the reins). I also stuck him on the lunge a few times so he didn't have to think about reins etc as I had control and he could concentrate on the rhythm.

I really wouldn't worry too much about it! It IS scary when you first try it, it's a different gait. But you will get there it just takes practice  Don't be afraid to try again, and try not to let it knock your confidence too much, everyone feels a bit flappy and ungainly when they first canter (I still feel like it sometimes now!).


----------



## shirl62 (29 March 2017)

Thank you everyone for your positive comments they have certainly made me feel a lot better. I could only think about staying on the horse, never mind ' riding the wave' , I felt it too fast and panicked. Definitely a shock to the system. I do appreciate that canter is very different on every horse....so hope the next canter will be a better experience.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (29 March 2017)

I looks nowhere near as bad as you think it was for a first ever canter!

I agree with the others though - about riding a more 'push button' horse to learn the gait. Once you have your seat, it's easier to concentrate on any other funny business. 

Keep at it! Canter is my favourite gait!!!


----------



## shirl62 (29 March 2017)

Maesto's Girl said:



			I looks nowhere near as bad as you think it was for a first ever canter!

I agree with the others though - about riding a more 'push button' horse to learn the gait. Once you have your seat, it's easier to concentrate on any other funny business. 

Keep at it! Canter is my favourite gait!!!
		
Click to expand...

I am sure I will love it once I have my seat..lol..The instructor said he is a bit 'bouncy' in canter...although he does have a lovely trot...He was unusually full of nonsense that day too...must have known!


----------



## SpringArising (29 March 2017)

I cracked up at the 'Stooooop. Stoooooooop!' part. 

But really, I was expecting much worse. It actually looked pretty great for a first canter!


----------



## ester (29 March 2017)

lol I think it was going fine! The only issue was the stop stop! Sit on your arse kick on and you'll be fine. I quite like the horse too, popped into canter very sweetly rather than running and I expect pulling you forwards was just a reaction to you being a bit tense. 

Maybe instructor could pop you on the lunge so that you then keep going long enough to work out to relax a bit?

My first canter was along a grass verge that the pony promptly put its head down to eat and I went over the front so let's have some perspective here!


----------



## shirl62 (29 March 2017)

ester said:



			lol I think it was going fine! The only issue was the stop stop! Sit on your arse kick on and you'll be fine. I quite like the horse too, popped into canter very sweetly rather than running and I expect pulling you forwards was just a reaction to you being a bit tense. 

Maybe instructor could pop you on the lunge so that you then keep going long enough to work out to relax a bit?

My first canter was along a grass verge that the pony promptly put its head down to eat and I went over the front so let's have some perspective here!
		
Click to expand...

Ester    My twin sis and I had a great laugh about it last night and said if she had been there she would have pe'ed herself laughing..I think she thought I would sail through the canter as I had bags of confidence....well just goes to show not always the case..I managed to sit up but could not sit relaxed enough to let it happen, and can't even think of what my legs were doing..lol We did go back to walk and he was still wanting to canter, but things eventually settled down . 

I do agree with you that he did go into canter very easily so I must have done something right but it was the operator that went a bit to pieces. I survived my 'wobbly' moment and will try and relax...maybe hum a tune next time...definitely not ..The William Tell overture !!

Shirl


----------



## moosea (29 March 2017)

Looked ok to me for a first time too. 

Tips for the next time- 

* Try doing a few more strides of sitting trot before the canter - it'll give you time to think about sitting up and back, which will keep your bum down into the saddle more.

* Aim to only do two or three steps of canter - the first time I drove a car alone I didn't try to do a huge long journey!! This also gives you something to focus on. 

* If you do wish to hold the front of the saddle then slide your inside hand back on the rein and hold on with just the inside had. This leaves the outside hand free to keep the horse to the outside and also your outside rein controls the speed.

* I always advise people learning to canter to take rising trot as soon as the return to trot. This gives you something to focus on, helps the rider to rebalance and helps the horse to balance too. 

* Try hard not to shout/ squeal/ scream! If you panic the horse his natural response is to run away from the thing that makes him afraid!


Looking forwards to next weeks video!


----------



## shirl62 (30 March 2017)

moosea said:



			Looked ok to me for a first time too. 

Tips for the next time- 

* Try doing a few more strides of sitting trot before the canter - it'll give you time to think about sitting up and back, which will keep your bum down into the saddle more.

* Aim to only do two or three steps of canter - the first time I drove a car alone I didn't try to do a huge long journey!! This also gives you something to focus on. 

* If you do wish to hold the front of the saddle then slide your inside hand back on the rein and hold on with just the inside had. This leaves the outside hand free to keep the horse to the outside and also your outside rein controls the speed.

* I always advise people learning to canter to take rising trot as soon as the return to trot. This gives you something to focus on, helps the rider to rebalance and helps the horse to balance too. 

* Try hard not to shout/ squeal/ scream! If you panic the horse his natural response is to run away from the thing that makes him afraid!


Looking forwards to next weeks video! 

Click to expand...

I will try not to disappoint...


----------



## millikins (30 March 2017)

Just a thought, is there anywhere near you that has a mechanical horse? Think lessons on these are quite expensive but might be a risk free way of making you feel more confident.


----------



## shirl62 (30 March 2017)

millikins said:



			Just a thought, is there anywhere near you that has a mechanical horse? Think lessons on these are quite expensive but might be a risk free way of making you feel more confident.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion..I will keep that in mind . I think if I try on a horse with a more sedate canter which will give me a little more time to relax and think about my position and not go into self preservation mode..I guess some have a rocky start and some sail through. Its just part of my learning curve I guess. Onward and upward..

Shirl


----------



## 9tails (30 March 2017)

Oh bless you, the horse didn't help you by yanking down but it was far from a fail.


----------



## shirl62 (30 March 2017)

9tails said:



			Oh bless you, the horse didn't help you by yanking down but it was far from a fail.
		
Click to expand...

Awww....thank you so much  9Tails and to everyone else with their encouragement.. It has certainly raised my spirits up no end. My evil twin is still laughing her head off .....lol

Shirl


----------



## GirlFriday (3 April 2017)

Ha! the vocals were kind of funny (poor horse!) but you did fine 

I learnt mostly on things (at highly approved RSs) that would routinely buck going into canter/only canter on one rein (due to known physical issue, not *just* rider)/tank off etc, etc so to all those suggesting you might be better off elsewhere, well, not necessarily. The horse looked fine for a RS mount to me and surprisingly responsive to your aides so you could def do worse!

Well done


----------



## shirl62 (3 April 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			Ha! the vocals were kind of funny (poor horse!) but you did fine 

I learnt mostly on things (at highly approved RSs) that would routinely buck going into canter/only canter on one rein (due to known physical issue, not *just* rider)/tank off etc, etc so to all those suggesting you might be better off elsewhere, well, not necessarily. The horse looked fine for a RS mount to me and surprisingly responsive to your aides so you could def do worse!

Well done 

Click to expand...

I must say I felt sorry for the horse when I became vocal...it was an involuntary response during a panic situation..reminded me of Frank Spencer in ''Some Mother's Do Have Em'' sitcom from the 70's..( I did apologise to said horse after lesson ) One thing I thought about was maybe if I had gone from sitting trot into canter rather than rising trot I may have set myself up better for canter ? My next lesson is tomorrow so I shall try and relax and not go into 'panic' mode.


----------



## shirl62 (4 April 2017)

Had my lesson today....I did not ride another horse as they thought I was a bit heavy for the other one.. ( I'm approx. 8st 9lbs ) so went on horse I had last week. needless to say I chickened out of trying to canter again Even wore my BP....What a woos I am and feel like a failure.

Shirl


----------



## SpringArising (4 April 2017)

shirl62 said:



			Had my lesson today....I did not ride another horse as they thought I was a bit heavy for the other one.. ( I'm approx. 8st 9lbs ) so went on horse I had last week. needless to say I chickened out of trying to canter again Even wore my BP....What a woos I am and feel like a failure.

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

Not at all!

You'll get it eventually. It's still such early days. Don't pressure yourself.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (4 April 2017)

If you panic just remember that if the horse has been trained to voice commands at all it will respond to something like woah, steady, trotting or woo-ooo always said calmly and in a downwards tone of voice.  I keep having to remind my OH that "keep still you ****** " isn't in my horses vocabulary and he'd have much more success with "stand" :biggrin3:


----------



## Roxylola (4 April 2017)

Practise your sitting trot, staying nice and tall and lifting up through your core.  Biggest problem with cantering is the bouncy bit before it.  If you are sitting up and on your bottom, lifting through your solar plexus with your weight down in to your feet you can get your leg on and ask for the canter without getting unbalanced and panicking.  Easier said than done I know but so many people myself included at times tend to tip forward a bit or curl up a little in the sitting trot before hand then are unbalanced through the transition and therefore unbalanced in the canter.  If you feel you can sit on the trot for as long as you want in a nice balanced position when the time comes to canter you can just get your leg on ask and go.  That way if the horse pulls a bit you are nice and independent in your seat and can stay tall even if you need to let the hand go forward a bit at first.
It will come - just keep breathing


----------



## Junebug44 (4 April 2017)

Hooray, you did it!


----------



## teacups (4 April 2017)

Oh no, and there we all were, looking forward to the video! <cackles>

Actually you have nothing to prove - you've already cantered, remember? Bet next time might be a bit ungainly as you'll be a worried about it, but each time you try will give more experience...just hold on to the pommel with one hand if you need to anchor yourself a bit. Anyway, how was the rest of the lesson?


----------



## shirl62 (5 April 2017)

The lesson was great...Practiced a lot of rising trot and sitting trot...Even getting the right diagonals.. My instructor said I have a nice trot . I previously did the canter from a rising trot but it was so bouncy that I was unbalanced..I felt that the sitting trot would be a better transition for me to get into canter. I know it takes time to get it right and the only way to do that is 'doing it' My instructor said that singing humpty dumpty helps with the rhythm...my problem with that is the words   ''had a great fall' lol

Shirl


----------



## Caracarrie (9 April 2017)

The way I have taught every pupil to canter is to have them hold the pommel with their inside hand (fingers through the rein) and keep the outside hand and rein towards the fence.  It makes it easier to kick a bit as the seat is held down and stops the horse from running in, plus gives some braking power.  I usually assist with lots of voice and a lungewhip trailing behind and get both me and the pupil counting one, two three, one two three and so on.  Lots of short canters, preferably in a straight line are better than keeping going and falling off on a corner!  Don't forget to point your kneecaps towards the floor and your belly button out between the horse's ears.  All the children loved to play sit on the glove to help them bounce less too.


----------



## Meredith (9 April 2017)

Well done, you have cantered once so you can do it again. Remember we all "cantered for the first time"  and pretty much everyone on HHO cantered for the second time! Don't over think it and I know you will be fine.

I can remember my first canter. 

Eleven year old me on 12.2hh, told to trot alone to far end of field leaving all the rest of the riders with the instructor, field nearly knee deep clay and ruts, instructor then tells me to " turn round and kick", I do as instructed, pony bogs off back to his friends at a rate of knots with me hanging on to his fortunately long mane. I think the only thing that stopped me falling off was the thought of landing in the mud!

Not 'elf and safety enough for today of course.


----------



## shirl62 (10 April 2017)

All great advice ..Well I was up in Scotland for the week end and my sis and I went to Ian Stark Equestrian Centre. We went out for a hack with the instructor. I felt fine and we walked, trotted and .....wait for it ..I did 2 canters!..I felt ok really and even had time to think what I was doing , well mainly the sitting up , heels down, hands kept down  and trying to relax. I can honestly say it wasn't a wow feeling but at least I wasn't terrified. I know I have a long way to go but at least I felt ok about it...until the next time!....lol

Shirl


----------



## Amye (11 April 2017)

Sounds great Shirl!

Sometimes i think cantering out (so long as you're on a reliable horse) is better and gets your feeling more confident as you just do it!  I got my OH to canter for his first time out - he was on my horse and I knew J would just follow the horse in front (borrowed from a friend), so I popped her into canter and told my OH to hold and off we went!

I think it's great for building confidence too as when you go hacking, you're likely to have been sat on the horse a while and relaxing so there's no pressure   


Well done!


----------



## shirl62 (11 April 2017)

Had my regular lesson today...Everything was going fine ..just doing rising trot down centre of arena and was just turning left when horse spooked and off I came...I think I landed mainly on the right side of my back ( I was wearing a BP )..I am quite sore when I breathe and head thumping. I did get back on horse for about 5 mins but felt as if I was not in my own body therefore ended the lesson. Luckily my sister was there and she drove my car home. I can only think that it was the wind that spooked him as it was quite windy..Not the best day today...

Shirl


----------



## Junebug44 (11 April 2017)

shirl62 said:



			Had my regular lesson today...Everything was going fine ..just doing rising trot down centre of arena and was just turning left when horse spooked and off I came...I think I landed mainly on the right side of my back ( I was wearing a BP )..I am quite sore when I breathe and head thumping. I did get back on horse for about 5 mins but felt as if I was not in my own body therefore ended the lesson. Luckily my sister was there and she drove my car home. I can only think that it was the wind that spooked him as it was quite windy..Not the best day today...

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

AHH, never mind - well done you for getting back on - and for getting off when you realised all was not quite right! I fell off yesterday after a spooky day and felt ok immediately after but today am a bit achy and tender so just going to make myself go to the pool and sit in the swirly tub! Did go for a gentle hack today which at least restored some confidence! Take care and keep at it!


----------



## Junebug44 (11 April 2017)

Junebug44 said:



			AHH, never mind - well done you for getting back on - and for getting off when you realised all was not quite right! I fell off yesterday after a spooky day and felt ok immediately after but today am a bit achy and tender so just going to make myself go to the pool and sit in the swirly tub! Did go for a gentle hack today which at least restored some confidence! Take care and keep at it! 

Click to expand...


Of course should also say - take care as head thumping. A fall can normally jar you up a quite a bit but if it gets worse or you continue to feel odd or confused am sure you will go to doc's or walk-in just to be on safe side. Anyway, it's all part of what we do!! Hopefully your next day will be better.


----------



## shirl62 (12 April 2017)

just a short video ... Went to doctor as still headache today ...Have concussion plus bruised ribs/arm and head.... 

https://youtu.be/n4uZD0pFW-s


----------



## Meredith (12 April 2017)

I am so  am sorry that you were hurt. Please obey all the instructions about concussion.I know I was concussed for a month! When you have recovered take your time. I am sure you will be cantering again soon.


----------



## shirl62 (12 April 2017)

Thanks Meredith...I will take it easy . Just when you are starting to progress again ..another setback, but I will just dust myself off and put it behind me . 

The other video clip cut off early



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_rwuZdWRRI


----------



## Sussexbythesea (13 April 2017)

That spook was really naughty! Sorry but it did make me giggle though - horses really are are-ses!


----------



## teacups (13 April 2017)

Oh no! Great news about cantering, and then that spook! I'm not surprised that one took you unawares.
Was that your first fall, too?
Hope all the bits which hurt are feeling better soon.


----------



## shirl62 (13 April 2017)

Yep ...first fall and with a knock out too ! All I remember is butt launching out of saddle . I must have landed like a sack of tatties...My sis had to put me in the recovery position...Geez they say things happen in 3's...whats next....So glad I wore my BP...

The things I have to do for entertaining you guys!....lol


Shirl


----------



## shirl62 (14 April 2017)

Just travelled to Ireland to visit OH parents. I have been in agony with my right chest. Hubby is certain I have fractured at least 1 rib, so I guess my riding adventures are on hold for a few weeks . At least my headaches have stopped. Happy days...not.

Shirl


----------



## maggie62 (14 April 2017)

For goodness sake sis......you are a catastrophe. Just take it easy. I had my lesson today and was all over the place, new horse called Tam who was one of the wild ponies that was brought down from the North of Scotland a few years back. I think I was more nervous especially when I witnessed you falling off your horse. 

Margaret


----------



## shirl62 (15 April 2017)

maggie62 said:



			For goodness sake sis......you are a catastrophe. Just take it easy. I had my lesson today and was all over the place, new horse called Tam who was one of the wild ponies that was brought down from the North of Scotland a few years back. I think I was more nervous especially when I witnessed you falling off your horse. 

Margaret
		
Click to expand...

I tried the diydrocodeine tabs..Bad idea...made me dizzy and queezy when upright..A bit better today although still very sore..Just keep doing your trotting..as we want to remain in one piece for our holiday ! 

Shirl


----------



## turnbuckle (17 April 2017)

Very incorrect, but why not just get up on your knees (if that makes sense) so you can enjoy the movement rather than bumping around?


----------



## shirl62 (18 April 2017)

turnbuckle said:



			Very incorrect, but why not just get up on your knees (if that makes sense) so you can enjoy the movement rather than bumping around?
		
Click to expand...

A bit like 'jockey' style, but not as exaggerated?


----------



## rhylis (18 April 2017)

Can I just say that prior to the falling off on that last video (understandable due to the suddenness of that spook!) I thought your riding looked good. You look to be a nice quiet rider and you definitely shouldn't let an unfortunate fall put you off as you look to be doing extremely well.
The first canter didn't look anywhere near as bad as it felt to you. I can remember my first canter being hugely disappointing as I just felt like I was going to hit the deck I was so unbalanced! Not to mention my first attempt at a jump where the pony basically stepped over it, ground to a halt and put his head down. At which point I slid slowly down his neck to land in a heap by his nose. So don't worry it will all come together in the end and you are already well on the way to that happening.
Hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## shirl62 (18 April 2017)

rhylis said:



			Can I just say that prior to the falling off on that last video (understandable due to the suddenness of that spook!) I thought your riding looked good. You look to be a nice quiet rider and you definitely shouldn't let an unfortunate fall put you off as you look to be doing extremely well.
The first canter didn't look anywhere near as bad as it felt to you. I can remember my first canter being hugely disappointing as I just felt like I was going to hit the deck I was so unbalanced! Not to mention my first attempt at a jump where the pony basically stepped over it, ground to a halt and put his head down. At which point I slid slowly down his neck to land in a heap by his nose. So don't worry it will all come together in the end and you are already well on the way to that happening.
Hope you feel better soon too.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your very encouraging comments . It has lifted my spirits up no end and once I get over my injuries I shall continue on my journey of learning and try very hard to put the fall behind me , which I know can be hard when the little 'worry worm' keeps reminding you. I tried not to laugh when you 'slid slowly down his neck' my sis done that and I can just picture that in my head.

Thanks again for cheering me up and boosting my confidence..It really means a lot .

Shirl


----------



## poiuytrewq (18 April 2017)

Hope your feeling better quickly x


----------



## shirl62 (18 April 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			Hope your feeling better quickly x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.....can't wait to get back in the saddle


----------



## highlandponygirl (19 April 2017)

In both videos you look like you are doing really well. Don't let falling off knock your confidence, it happens to every rider at some point or the other, including myself several times (once when we weren't even moving!  ). It is maybe an idea to have some lessons on a lunge doing some trotting with no stirrups, this is a great way to build up your core strength to keep you up and your bum glued to the saddle. After a few years away from riding my first few canters were bouncy and all over the place (I could have cried and given up lol) but a few lunge lessons sorted that and gave me confidence that I wasn't about to fall out the side door. Keep going, your doing fine. Hopefully you'll feel better and be back on board soon. 

Also, just to add, I have recently invested in a yoga ball. What an amazing tool to help improve your riding; I can't recommend them enough. They are a great way to practice your techniques if you are unable to ride everyday and practice the more technical aspects of riding when you come to it. I have had and used my yoga ball daily for the last 4 weeks and the difference has been great; before, although I'm relatively fit, my core strength was really poor and struggled to engage my core when needed (and without resulting in tension). That has all changed in a few weeks and my riding, posture, balance etc are all better for it. I only paid £7.99 for my yoga ball from Amazon too, so a very cheap investment for the results. There are some very good videos on Youtube for riding techniques and other excersises if you choose to purchase one.x


----------



## shirl62 (19 April 2017)

highlandponygirl said:



			In both videos you look like you are doing really well. Don't let falling off knock your confidence, it happens to every rider at some point or the other, including myself several times (once when we weren't even moving!  ). It is maybe an idea to have some lessons on a lunge doing some trotting with no stirrups, this is a great way to build up your core strength to keep you up and your bum glued to the saddle. After a few years away from riding my first few canters were bouncy and all over the place (I could have cried and given up lol) but a few lunge lessons sorted that and gave me confidence that I wasn't about to fall out the side door. Keep going, your doing fine. Hopefully you'll feel better and be back on board soon. 

Also, just to add, I have recently invested in a yoga ball. What an amazing tool to help improve your riding; I can't recommend them enough. They are a great way to practice your techniques if you are unable to ride everyday and practice the more technical aspects of riding when you come to it. I have had and used my yoga ball daily for the last 4 weeks and the difference has been great; before, although I'm relatively fit, my core strength was really poor and struggled to engage my core when needed (and without resulting in tension). That has all changed in a few weeks and my riding, posture, balance etc are all better for it. I only paid £7.99 for my yoga ball from Amazon too, so a very cheap investment for the results. There are some very good videos on Youtube for riding techniques and other excersises if you choose to purchase one.x
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks highlandgirl   I had been doing trotting without stirrups and felt very stable and could have done it all day..I know my core needs strengthening and did buy a yoga ball to practice balance etc but I have been slacking a bit in that department. As soon as I am able I will definitely get 'back on the ball' .  I suppose that I expect way too much of myself and it does take time to put everything together . My dream is for my twin sis and I to have our own horses and to go out and have fun on hacks with a little canter or 2..oh and to retire to my native Scotland....

Shirl


----------



## xelliex123x (20 April 2017)

Aww I feel your pain, it's always building up to something which makes you more nervous!! I loved the video haha -it really wasn't as bad as you think  Hey it's a good thing that you got a video, then you'll have a great comparison for when you're cantering around with no problems at all


----------



## shirl62 (20 April 2017)

xelliex123x said:



			Aww I feel your pain, it's always building up to something which makes you more nervous!! I loved the video haha -it really wasn't as bad as you think  Hey it's a good thing that you got a video, then you'll have a great comparison for when you're cantering around with no problems at all 

Click to expand...

Aye...At the moment its hard to imagine cantering carefree..lol  but I am sure it will happen I have it in my head what I am supposed to be doing but the body has other ideas...ha ha

Shirl


----------



## furryfriendsforlife (25 April 2017)

Just seen this thread and your videos and I personally think that you're a legend!  Sounds like you're really putting all into this and you look great!

I am the biggest wimp of wimp town and I feel your pain. I got back into riding after a 20yr break and was so scared I took some xanax before the first 5 lessons or so! A year later, now got my own mare and Im much more confident and i agree with what someone else said in this thread, that a lunge lesson will really help.  I was pooing my pants literally about doing it at first, but it was awesome and later down the line it gave me the confidence to canter eventually without stirrups for the first time in my life without thinking i would die. haha.

The stress we go through for fun!  Keep at it and live what you love.


----------



## shirl62 (25 April 2017)

Thanks for that ..feeling a bit down as can't ride with ribs being so sore and wondering if I will be okay for my riding holiday in Italy which is on the 13th May. I may have to settle for drinking wine and just chilling watching my sis progressing...but I will be still hoping I can ride even if its just at a walking pace..

You are so lucky to have your own horse..I am so jealous...What is she like ? Do you have a picture ? I really enjoy this forum it has so much information and a great bunch of people. 

Thank you so much for cheering me up..it has made my day

Shirl


----------



## cootuk (25 April 2017)

I find cantering in the school completely different to out hacking. The school you have a few strides and are straight into another corner. Out hacking you can get a longer run where you can sit into the rhythym and feel what you should be doing to help the horse. 
My biggest fear is psychological - thinking the horse will either try to jump the rails of the school (for the ex-hunter) or slip going round the corner. 
Each horse is so different in how it enters canters and how easy it is to maintain. I usually end up being quite vocal shouting for it to maintain canter round the corner and kicking on. More for my benefit than theirs, I think.


----------



## shirl62 (25 April 2017)

Totally  agree cootuk.  The cantering in the school made me panic more as there was not enough of the 'straight' to give me the feel of the rhythm and sent me into a panic with the corner. I felt better when I went for a lesson at a riding school in Scotland where we went out for a hack and had a very less stress less go at canter which I felt gave me time to think and just go straight without worrying if I was going to end up in a heap at a corner. I am a bit apprehensive to go back on the horse that threw me off during a spook. I know I will be thinking is he going to do it again...I know that he has thrown a 10yr old girl off twice which affected her confidence and she is now riding a different horse. I know these things cannot be helped and horses do spook but it still is scary when you fall and hurt yourself which in turn does affect your confidence to some degree. I just wish my brain would stop working overtime. I will ask if they have another horse suitable for me to regain my confidence.

Shirl


----------



## shirl62 (25 April 2017)

Totally  agree cootuk.  The cantering in the school made me panic more as there was not enough of the 'straight' to give me the feel of the rhythm and sent me into a panic with the corner. I felt better when I went for a lesson at a riding school in Scotland where we went out for a hack and had a very less stress less go at canter which I felt gave me time to think and just go straight without worrying if I was going to end up in a heap at a corner. I am a bit apprehensive to go back on the horse that threw me off during a spook. I know I will be thinking is he going to do it again...I know that he has thrown a 10yr old girl off twice which affected her confidence and she is now riding a different horse. I know these things cannot be helped and horses do spook but it still is scary when you fall and hurt yourself which in turn does affect your confidence to some degree. I just wish my brain would stop working overtime. I will ask if they have another horse suitable for me to regain my confidence.

Shirl


----------



## cootuk (25 April 2017)

I have an arrangement where I tell them before the lesson that if they don't kill me, they'll get some treats after 

I have the best canter on the first horse that threw me.  When the instructor reads out who's on which horse, then you can hear a sigh of relief from some people who maybe aren't as stubborn as me. I think it does teach you to look for the signs that they're jittery about something, and to ride them through it. I don't believe any horse is bombproof, and sometimes you do need the challenge of making a horse listen. You can't always be on a plod. You also learn the line of when the horse isn't going to listen. Turns out this mare probably has an allergy to the schooling material, so could have been psyching herself up too knowing she was going in for a lesson and would pain/itchy afterwards.


----------



## furryfriendsforlife (25 April 2017)

shirl62 said:



			Thanks for that ..feeling a bit down as can't ride with ribs being so sore and wondering if I will be okay for my riding holiday in Italy which is on the 13th May. I may have to settle for drinking wine and just chilling watching my sis progressing...but I will be still hoping I can ride even if its just at a walking pace..

You are so lucky to have your own horse..I am so jealous...What is she like ? Do you have a picture ? I really enjoy this forum it has so much information and a great bunch of people. 

Thank you so much for cheering me up..it has made my day

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

You're so welcome.  I know the stress you're feeling well!  It's like we are so addicted, but it stresses us, but we cant help but comes back for more!

Well i shall cross everything for you that you are ready to ride in time for your holiday.  Worst case, hopefully you can learn lots of useful info on stable management, care and feeding.

I totally agree with you too.  Loving this forum, for the support and help.  I've had a steep learning curve, but all of these lovely people have really helped me.

Re getting back on the naughty horse, maybe ask for a different one until you've your confidence back.  Spooking at wind is a bit annoying.  From the video it looks as though he is looking at something, maybe something moving.  If you could go for a more chilled horse for the next few lessons and then get back on him.

My girl is lovely, although a proper monkey at times and lots of bad habits to work on.  She's 8 in May and I got her a couple of months ago after getting back into riding after a 20yr break last March and loving it more now than when i was a kid.  I couldn't settle for riding once or twice a week and really wanted to care more a horse and for it to be treated in the way that I wanted.  So I originally went looking to loan a horse in Jan and by end Feb stumbled upon my girl who I just couldn't turn down.  She's a Franche Montagne/Freiberger, a Swiss mountain horse, like a Quarter horse in some ways.  She's 15.2 and a real brute when she doesnt want to do something.  Not agreessive, just lazy and fights me with the reigns!  But I can honestly say that it was the best decision I have made.  

I have no idea how to attach a photo on here.... I will have a read up and try and send you one.


----------



## furryfriendsforlife (25 April 2017)

shirl62 said:



			Thanks for that ..feeling a bit down as can't ride with ribs being so sore and wondering if I will be okay for my riding holiday in Italy which is on the 13th May. I may have to settle for drinking wine and just chilling watching my sis progressing...but I will be still hoping I can ride even if its just at a walking pace..

You are so lucky to have your own horse..I am so jealous...What is she like ? Do you have a picture ? I really enjoy this forum it has so much information and a great bunch of people. 

Thank you so much for cheering me up..it has made my day

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

You're so welcome.  I know the stress you're feeling well!  It's like we are so addicted, but it stresses us, but we cant help but comes back for more!

Well i shall cross everything for you that you are ready to ride in time for your holiday.  Worst case, hopefully you can learn lots of useful info on stable management, care and feeding.

I totally agree with you too.  Loving this forum, for the support and help.  I've had a steep learning curve, but all of these lovely people have really helped me.

Re getting back on the naughty horse, maybe ask for a different one until you've your confidence back.  Spooking at wind is a bit annoying.  From the video it looks as though he is looking at something, maybe something moving.  If you could go for a more chilled horse for the next few lessons and then get back on him.

My girl is lovely, although a proper monkey at times and lots of bad habits to work on.  She's 8 in May and I got her a couple of months ago after getting back into riding after a 20yr break last March and loving it more now than when i was a kid.  I couldn't settle for riding once or twice a week and really wanted to care more a horse and for it to be treated in the way that I wanted.  So I originally went looking to loan a horse in Jan and by end Feb stumbled upon my girl who I just couldn't turn down.  She's a Franche Montagne/Freiberger, a Swiss mountain horse, like a Quarter horse in some ways.  She's 15.2 and a real brute when she doesnt want to do something.  Not agreessive, just lazy and fights me with the reigns!  But I can honestly say that it was the best decision I have made.  

I have no idea how to attach a photo on here.... I will have a read up and try and send you one.


----------



## shirl62 (26 April 2017)

I won't be riding until our holiday and after hopefully a week of riding my confidence will be better than ever ( I hope ! lol ) The horses  Maremma and Maremma x which I believe are native to the area of Italy where we are going to . I am so looking forward to a week of sunshine and lessons too with a few hacks. I do regret not taking up riding again sooner as the clock is ticking way too fast now!..lol 

Your girl is really lovely and you must have great fun together.

Sometimes you just have to follow your dreams and go for it .....

Shirl


----------



## teacups (28 April 2017)

The holiday sounds amazing. 
Will cross fingers for you that your ribs will allow for riding. How many weeks post-fall will that be?


----------



## shirl62 (28 April 2017)

Will be 4 1/2 weeks at start of holiday so probably should be ok...Getting better already and pain is managed with paracetemol and brufen. I am so looking forward to it...Spending a lot of time on here reading through all the posts. 

Thanks for asking x

Shirl


----------



## _GG_ (28 April 2017)

Faracat said:



			The horse was a bit unhelpful tugging you forwards like that, but you coped.  It does get easier (and less scary) with practice.
		
Click to expand...

This with bells on, but I do like the look of the horse.

You coped very well and got yourself sorted again quickly.

All good from what I can see. None of us are perfect when we first start something. In fact...none of us are perfect ever, lol


----------



## shirl62 (28 April 2017)

_GG_ said:



			This with bells on, but I do like the look of the horse.

You coped very well and got yourself sorted again quickly.

All good from what I can see. None of us are perfect when we first start something. In fact...none of us are perfect ever, lol
		
Click to expand...

All I will settle for at my age is to be a safe and fairly competent rider and have fun on our 4 legged friends . Anything else will be a bonus...lol

The encouragement received on here is amazing..

Shirl


----------



## highlandponygirl (19 May 2017)

How did the riding holiday go Shirl? Have you managed to get back in the saddle yet?


----------



## shirl62 (20 May 2017)

highlandponygirl said:



			How did the riding holiday go Shirl? Have you managed to get back in the saddle yet?
		
Click to expand...

Just got back today...Holiday was fantastic...The riding was a bit tough on the old bones..lol, but great . Did a lot of hiking up some tough terrain which was great . The horses were fab and all so beautiful . They were a lot bigger than I expected but we soon got used them. We managed on average 3 hours riding a day which was pretty hard going at times . I kind of chicken out of doing a canter as I didn't feel ready but did a fair amount of fast trotting which progressed into a very short canter a couple of times. I really do feel that the experience has helped me .I had one little moment when the horse I was on met another group of riders and he decided that he wanted to go with them...it took quite a bit of persuading him that he could not go with them..Such a great place with well looked after horses...I shall need another holiday for my body to recover!..lol

Shirl


----------



## shirl62 (20 May 2017)

Tuscany Italy


----------



## highlandponygirl (21 May 2017)

Your holiday sounded fab and he looks like a big, solid boy. I would love to do something similar.


----------



## shirl62 (21 May 2017)

highlandponygirl said:



			Your holiday sounded fab and he looks like a big, solid boy. I would love to do something similar.
		
Click to expand...

He was the smallest they had!..lol...Mind you I am only 4'10'' so probably appears bigger.

We booked it through Unicorn trails but we can book it direct if we go again which would be a bit cheaper. I will put some more pics on


----------



## shirl62 (21 May 2017)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30148&d=1495388783
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30149&d=1495388786

View from our room, with stables in back ground


----------



## maggie62 (23 May 2017)

gorgeous horses...........so well kept too


----------



## teacups (2 June 2017)

It sounds fantastic! Very impressive that you managed so much riding after the rib injury, too. Thanks for the photos, too: was curious to see what the Maremma horse looked like.

Have you noticed a difference in your riding lessons? Won't ask if you've cantered :biggrin3:


----------



## shirl62 (2 June 2017)

teacups said:



			It sounds fantastic! Very impressive that you managed so much riding after the rib injury, too. Thanks for the photos, too: was curious to see what the Maremma horse looked like.

Have you noticed a difference in your riding lessons? Won't ask if you've cantered :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

I have not worked so hard in all my life! It was a bit scary to start with not being used to the horses being so big!..lol..Just going to have my first lesson since back from holiday on Sunday ( on the same horse that caused my injury! ) Have to put my big girl pants on...and yes you know the answer 'have I cantered'...erm no but the horse was going into canter and I chickened out...Its my head that's messing with me I know but its so hard to keep the fear away even though I talk it all through with myself to relax and not be silly. I really know that I am making it a big deal for myself letting my mind get the better of me. I could understand it if I had fallen off in a canter but it was in trot so I can't understand why I am so scared...I am such a woose...

Shirl


----------



## Meredith (3 June 2017)

Shirl you can do it. Try not to think about the canter, concentrate on the trot, sing to yourself, out loud if necessary to take your mind off it and I think the canter will just happen. My instructor keeps telling me "don't overthink it, just do it".
Best of luck.


----------



## shirl62 (3 June 2017)

Thanks Meredith...You are right of course I think about it too much...Going for a lesson tomorrow so I shall just concentrate on my trot and sing ! lol Even getting back on the old boy who decanted me some weeks ago..

Shirl


----------



## Meredith (3 June 2017)

Best of luck. He won't remember the tumble so why should you?


----------

